# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 4 لسنة 6  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة العليا*

*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 3 من يوليو سنة 1976.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                       رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ محمد عبد الوهاب خليل وعمر حافظ شريف نائبى رئيس المحكمة ومحمد بهجت عتيبة وعلى أحمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطية ومحمد فهمى حسن عشري.   أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ محمد كمال محفوظ                             مفوض الدولة*
*وحضور السيد/ سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                                 أمين السر*


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 4 لسنة 6 قضائية عليا  " تنازع ".*
*"الوقائع"*

*أقامت النيابة العامة الدعوى رقم 4 لسنة 6 القضائية ضد شعبان السيد متولى محمد بموجب صحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا فى 30 من ديسمبر سنة 1975، قائلة إن رئيس وحدة مكافحة المخدرات بميناء القاهرة الدولى تلقى معلومات تفيد أن شعبان السيد متولى يجلب المواد المخدرة من الخارج مخفياً إياها فى أماكن حساسة من جسمه، فترقب رئيس الوحدة وصوله، وواجهه بما أسفرت عنه التحريات، فأقر بإحراز كمية من المخدرات وبأنه يخفيها فى أماكن حساسة من جسمه، فقام رئيس الوحدة بالتحفظ عليه، وقد أذنت النيابة بفحصه شرجياً وتم ذلك بمعرفة طبيب مستشفى منشية البكرى الذى استخرج منه ثلاثة خوابير بكل منها مادة الحشيش، وباشرت نيابة مخدرات القاهرة التحقيق فى الواقعة ثم طلبت من مستشار الإحالة إحالة المتهم إلى محكمة الجنايات فأمر بذلك، وبجلسة 8 من أبريل 1974 قضت محكمة جنايات القاهرة حضورياً بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى وأمرت بإحالتها إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ شئونها فيها، وعقب صدور هذا الحكم أحيل المتهم إلى المحكمة العسكرية العليا التى قضت بجلسة 23 من سبتمبر سنة 1974 بعدم اختصاص القضاء العسكرى بنظر الدعوى مع إحالة الأوراق إلى النيابة العسكرية لاتخاذ شئونها فيها، وقد صدق قائد المنطقة العسكرية المركزية على هذا الحكم. وطلبت النيابة العامة تحديد الجهة المختصة بنظر قضية الجناية سالفة الذكر ( رقم 166 سنة 1973 – 1593 سنة 1972 كلى النزهة) تطبيقاً للمادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 حيث أن ثمة تنازعاً سلبياً حول تحديد الجهة المختصة بنظر الجناية المذكورة بين جهة قضائية عادية هى محكمة جنايات القاهرة وهيئة أخرى ذات اختصاص قضائى هى المحكمة العسكرية العليا، إذ أصدرت كلتاهما حكماً نهائياً بعدم اختصاصها بنظرها.*
*وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً بالرأى القانونى انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى الحكم باختصاص القضاء العادى بنظر قضية الجناية سالفة الذكر.*
*          وقد نظرت الدعوى أمام هذه المحكمة بجلستيها المنعقدتين فى أول و 5 من يونيه سنة 1976 على الوجه المبين بمحضرى الجلستين ثم أرجئ إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"*

*بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة.*
*          من حيث إن الدعوى قد استوفت الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين من الإطلاع على أوراق الدعوى أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة أصدرت بجلسة 8 من أبريل سنة 1974 فى قضية الجناية رقم 166سنة 1972 النزهة المتهم فيها شعبان السيد متولى حكماً يقضى بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى إستناداً إلى أن النيابة العامة اتهمته بأنه فى يوم 19 /10/1972 بدائرة قسم النزهة بمحافظة القاهرة جلب جوهراً مخدراً "حشيشا" إلى جمهورية مصر العربية دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة المختصة، وطلبت عقابه بالمواد 1، 2، 3، 133 ، 42 من القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون رقم 40لسنة 1966، وأن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 الصادر بتاريخ 22/7/1973 فى شأن إحالة بعض الجرائم إلى القضاء العسكرى قد نص فى مادته الأولى على أن "تحال إلى القضاء العسكرى الجرائم التالية والتى تقع خلال فترة إعلان حالة الطوارئ ما لم تكن رفعت عنها الدعوى العمومية" ومن بين هذه الجرائم" جرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة المقررة فى القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960" ثم نص فى المادة الثانية منه على أن " ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره" وقد نشر فعلاً فى 3 من أغسطس سنة 1973. ومفاد ذلك أن المشرع فيما يختص بالجرائم المنصوص عليها فى ذلك القرار والتى تكون قد وقعت قبل صدوره قد وضع معياراً معيناً يحدد بمقتضاه جهة الاختصاص بنظرها، فأعتد فى هذا الشأن بتاريخ رفع الدعوى العمومية بشأنها، فالجرائم التى تكون قد رفعت عنها الدعوى العمومية قبل تاريخ العمل بذلك القرار تختص بنظرها محكمة الجنايات، أما الجرائم التى لا تكون قد رفعت عنها الدعوى العمومية فيختص بنظرها القضاء العسكري، ولما كانت الدعوى العمومية لا تعتبر مرفوعة أمام محكمة الجنايات بمجرد تقديمها من النيابة العامة لمستشار الإحالة بتقرير الإتهام، ذلك أن قضاء الإحالة ليس إلا المرحلة النهائية من مراحل التحقيق، وهو فيما يباشره من سلطات ليس إلا سلطة تحقيق وليس جزءاً من قضاء الحكم، ولذلك فإن من المقرر أن الدعوى العمومية لا تعد مرفوعة أمام محكمة الجنايات إلا بالأمر الصادر بإحالتها إليها من مستشار الإحالة وفقاً لنص المادة 178 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية. ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن أمر الإحالة لم يصدر من مستشار الإحالة فى الجناية سالفة الذكر إلا بتاريخ 8/10/1973 فإن الدعوى العمومية تكون قد رفعت إلى محكمة الجنايات بعد نفاذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية ومن ثم فإنها تكون غير مختصة بنظرها – أما حكم المحكمة العسكرية العليا فقد صدر بجلسة 23/9/1974 فى الجناية سالفة الذكر بعد أن أحيلت إليها وقيدت برقم 1101/974 جنايات عسكرية، وقد أقامت قضاءها بعدم اختصاص القضاء العسكرى بنظر الدعوى مع إحالة الأوراق إلى النيابة العسكرية لاتخاذ شئونها فيها، على أن الكمية من المخدر موضوع الضبط وهى مائة وخمسين جراماً من الحشيش ضئيلة بحيث لا تسمح بطرحها للتداول، ولما كانت الحكمة من العقاب فى جرائم الجلب هى معاقبة من يستورد مخدرات من الخارج بدون إذن بكمية تفيض عن حاجة الاستعمال الشخصى وأن يكون ملحوظا فيها طرحها للتداول، ولما كانت الكمية المضبوطة مع المتهم لا تنبئ عن اتجاه إرادته إلى طرحها للتداول مما ينفى عنه قصد الإتجار فيكن الصحيح فى القانون هو أن هذه الوقائع تشكل الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 37 من قانون المخدرات رقم 182 لسنة 1960 وتعديلاته، ولما كان اختصاص القضاء العسكرى ينحصر فى المعاقبة على جرائم جلب المواد المخدرة وما يرتبط بها من جرائم طبقاً لقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973، كانت الجريمة بالوصف الذى استقر فى وجدان المحكمة تخرج عن نطاق الجلب وتدخل فى مجال الاستعمال الشخصى مما ينتفى معه اختصاص القضاء العسكرى بنظرها فتكون المحاكم المدنية هى المختصة بنظرها.*
*          ومن حيث إن المادة 6 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية الصادر بالقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1966 المعدلة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 تنص على أن "تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى البابين الأول والثانى من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات وما يرتبط بها من جرائم والتى تحال إلى القضاء العسكرى بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية، ولرئيس الجمهورية متى أعلنت حالة الطوارئ أن يحيل إلى القضاء العسكرى أيا من الجرائم التى يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو أى قانون آخر" واستناداً إلى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 6 سالفة الذكر أصدر رئيس الجمهورية قراره رقم 1144 لسنة1973 بشأن إحالة بعض الجرائم إلى القضاء العسكري، وقد نص فى المادة الأولى منه على أن " تحال إلى القضاء العسكرى الجرائم التالية والتى تقع خلال فترة إعلان حالة الطوارئ ما لم تكن قد رفعت عنها الدعوى العمومية" ومن بين هذه الجرائم جرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة المنصوص عليها فى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 182لسنة 1960 وتعديلاته وما يرتبط بها من جرائم.*
*          ومن حيث إنه فى ظل أحكام قرار رئيس الجمهورية سالف الذكر وقع التنازع السلبى على الاختصاص بين محكمة جنايات القاهرة والمحكمة العسكرية العليا؛ حول نظر قضية الجناية رقم 166 لسنة 1972 النزهة المتهم فيها شعبان السيد متولى إذ قضت محكمة جنايات القاهرة بعدم اختصاصها بنظرها على أساس انعقاد الاختصاص بنظرها للقضاء العسكرى حيث رفعت الدعوى العمومية بشأنها أمام محكمة الجنايات بتاريخ 8/10/1973- تاريخ صدور قرار الإحالة من مستشار الإحالة – بعد نفاذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 فى 2/8/1973 الذى عقد الاختصاص بنظرها للقضاء العسكري، بينما حكمت المحكمة العسكرية العليا بعدم اختصاصها بنظرها استناداً إلى أن التهمة المسندة إلى المتهم ليست جلب جواهر مخدرة مما يختص به القضاء العسكري، وإنما هى إحراز أو حيازة بقصد التعاطى أو الاستعمال وهى الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 37 من قانون المخدرات رقم 182 لسنة 1960 مما يدخل فى اختصاص القضاء العادي.*
*          ومن حيث إنه بعد صدور الحكمين المتنازعين صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 421 لسنة 1975 بشأن إنهاء العمل بالفقرة (ج) من المادة الأولى من قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 بشأن الإحالة إلى القضاء العسكرى بالنسبة لجرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة المنصوص عليها فى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 182 لسنة 1960 وتعديلاته وما يرتبط بها من جرائم وذلك ما لم تكن قد رفعت عنها الدعوى العمومية، وقد نص فى المادة الثانية منه على أن " يعمل بالقرار من تاريخ نشره" وقد نشر فى الجريدة الرسمية فى عددها الصادر بتاريخ 22 مايو سنة 1975 ومن ثم فقد عمل بالقرار المذكور من هذا التاريخ.*
*          ومن حيث إن تعيين الجهة القضائية المختصة عند التنازع السلبى – وهو الذى تتخلى فيه جهتان قضائيتان عن نظر الدعوى – إنما يتم وفق قواعد الاختصاص المقررة قانوناً عند صدور حكم محكمة التنازع باعتبار أن هذا الحكم هو الذى سيعين الجهة القضائية المختصة بنظر الدعوى التى سترفع بعد صدوره.*
*          ومن حيث إن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 421 لسنة 1975 سالف الذكر الذى عمل به اعتباراً من 22 /5/1975 قد أنهى اختصاص القضاء العسكرى بنظر الدعاوى العمومية بالنسبة لجرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة المنصوص عليها فى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 وتعديلاته وما يرتبط بها من جرائم، ومن ثم فإن القضاء العسكرى يكون غير مختص بنظر الدعوى العمومية التى سوف تقام عن التهمة المنسوبة إلى السيد/ شعبان السيد متولى محمد أيا كان تكييف الواقعة المسندة إليه وسواء اعتبرت جلباً لجواهر مخدرة أم مجرد إحراز أو حيازة بقصد الاستعمال أو التعاطى وتكون محاكم القضاء العادى هى جهة الاختصاص بالنسبة لها.*
*"فلهذه الأسباب"*

*حكمت المحكمة باختصاص القضاء العادى بنظر الدعوى موضوع التنازع.*

----------

